# Help on the brake dust problem



## onehundredk1 (Mar 17, 2005)

I need some help. I want to put on some aftermatket chrome rims on my 7 series but i dont want to ruin them with the dust. Did anyone change the pads in their beamer and were sucessful on getting very minimal brake dust?


----------



## zmuff (Nov 6, 2004)

I am using Raybestos Quiet Stop pads on my 5er and am very impressed so far. They are non-ferrous ceramic pads which translates to no dust and no squeal. They are also supposed to be kind to rotors and not wear them down real fast. Mine were about $60.00/set from Pep Boys. There are other pads out there that do as well or better but I have no experience with them. My 2¢ worth.


----------



## ljh824 (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm looking in to the Axis Deluxe brake pads. If you do a search,you'll find plenty of info on them. Supposed to look, act, feel like OEM pads, with little or no dust.


----------



## CharlieG (Feb 25, 2005)

I haven't tried this stuff yet, but it is brand new and seems to be good.

There isn't any substitute for low-dust pads, of course, but I want to give this stuff a try:

http://www.autopia.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=52523


----------



## ///M Blitz (Oct 27, 2004)

onehundredk1 said:


> I need some help. I want to put on some aftermatket chrome rims on my 7 series but i dont want to ruin them with the dust. Did anyone change the pads in their beamer and were sucessful on getting very minimal brake dust?


I've had Metal Master Deluxe on all my BMWs for several years now and dust is literally zero (very light non-stick white dust). I like the feel better than the OEM pads as they seem to bite a little more, but surprisingly they are actually gentler on the rotors. A complete set is about $90. Get them, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I'm using Mintex Red Box pads with very minimal dusting. Stopping performance good and I don't notice the difference from OEM.


----------



## jahwise (Oct 17, 2004)

///M Blitz said:


> I've had Metal Master Deluxe on all my BMWs for several years now and dust is literally zero (very light non-stick white dust). I like the feel better than the OEM pads as they seem to bite a little more, but surprisingly they are actually gentler on the rotors. A complete set is about $90. Get them, you won't be sorry.


Blitz,
Where can you get the metal Masters for a 04 745i????

Or if someone can provide a link to brakes that would be great....

Thanks


----------

